# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Chế cấp phôi tự động cho máy tiện CNC

## tungnguyen

Chào cả nhà, đầu năm mới chúc mọi người được nhiều may mắn, làm ăn phát đạt và gia đình hạnh phúc.
Tình hình là em đã chạy được 2 trong 4 máy tiện CNC hôm trước, em xin cám ơn mọi người đã giúp đở.
Công ty em chuyên sản xuất ốc vít xe máy, xếp chỉ định em chế lại bộ cấp phôi tự động cho 4 máy tiện CNC( do máy củ mua về có chế bộ cấp phôi tự động nhưng em không biết được nguyên lý hoạt động như thế nào cả) để đem vào sản xuất hàng loạt cho mấy ca khó.
Em có toàn bộ nồi rung, ray trượt đầy đủ, vấn đề là em không biết chế nó xong thì điều khển như thế nào cho ăn khớp với máy.
Mong được mọi người giúp đở, em có kèm theo 2 tấm hình của máy, nếu có yêu cầu gì mong mọi người cứ nói em cung cấp. Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## terminaterx300

bọn máy này của Đài Loan hay TQ gì đóa, dùng controller syntec.
nói chung bar loader nào cũng dùng dc, miễn sao phải kết nối dc bọn nó với nhau
bar loader với controller nói chung là tương đối dễ kết nối, chỉ vài tín hiệu cơ bản thôi, ko quá phức tạp nhưng vấn đề phải có đầy đủ tài liệu của máy lẫn bar loader :Wink:

----------

tungnguyen

----------


## CNC FANUC

Bộ đk gì vậy có tài liệu về option của nó kèm theo ko

----------

tungnguyen

----------


## tungnguyen

Em nhận máy trong tình trạng không có tài liệu, ban đầu là tiếng china sau e chuyển thành tiếng anh, vẫn sài như fanuc. máy có chế rồi, bây giờ em muốn chế lại vì bên đài loan chế e không biết sài. Có cách nào thủ công nhất em có thể làm chỉ giúp em với, em mới ra trường nên em không biết nhiều lắm.
Em cám ơn.!

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cái đó nó cũng đk bằng M code ko có manual thì mò thôi chứ làm mới mà ko hiểu rỏ về I/O của nó nhìn nó thủ công lắm

----------


## tungnguyen

"Cái đó nó cũng đk bằng M code ko có manual thì mò thôi chứ làm mới mà ko hiểu rỏ về I/O của nó nhìn nó thủ công lắm"
Anh có hướng dẫn lắp phần này không, chỉ giúp em. tình hình là e không thể tưởng tượng ra cần làm gì.
Máy này củ rồi, con biến tần nó cứ nhảy lung tung là em khùng với nó rồi, H phải chế cấp phôi nữa nên hơi nhức đầu, hy vọng anh có thẻ chỉ cho em cách lắp và điều khiển. Nó vẫn sài M code bình thường.
 :Frown:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em cũng ko tưởng tượng được làm như thế nào vì cơ cấu nó phụ thuộc vào máy, chi tiết can gia công, phôi để gia công, phương thức kẹp chi tiết gia công.....còn đk phụ thuộc hệ đk . Nói chung là thế này giá công xong báo ok>lay sp ra báo ok> đảy phôi vào báo ok>run program

----------


## terminaterx300

nó chỉ là vài tín hiệu IO chuẩn thôi, controller xuất ra yêu cầu và bar loader đáp ứng

tất cả mọi thứ cài đặt đều nằm trên bar loader, setup load thế nào cũng bar loader, controller đa phần ko quản lý cái đó. ( vẫn có quản lý nhưng phải thành cặp riêng từ hãng, còn nếu tự ráp thì IO đơn giản )

----------


## CNC FANUC

> nó chỉ là vài tín hiệu IO chuẩn thôi, controller xuất ra yêu cầu và bar loader đáp ứng
> 
> tất cả mọi thứ cài đặt đều nằm trên bar loader, setup load thế nào cũng bar loader, controller đa phần ko quản lý cái đó. ( vẫn có quản lý nhưng phải thành cặp riêng từ hãng, còn nếu tự ráp thì IO đơn giản )


Ko biết cái bar loader thế nào ,e nghịch mấy cái thay phôi tự động nó thế này (fanuc oc +plc mitsu fx) M30 gửi 1 bit tới plc, plc đk lay sản phẩm ra , đút phôi vào(Plc gửi lệnh đóng/mở kẹp phôi tới máy) plc lay tín hiệu kẹp phôi ok gửi lệnh cho máy run nói là vạy chư nhiều cảm biến lắm chưa kể phải đo phôi set dao tự động nó mới gọi là tự động hoàn toàn. Còn máy đặt làm sẵn thì đã được viết  sẵn program lúc đó chỉ cần gọi M code( thường từ M50-90 và M100> (đối với máy jp và hàng nhái fanuc)

----------


## tungnguyen

Tình hình là em phải làm gì để bắt đầu. Em cứ tháo ra ráp vào thấy không ăn thua, không thể nào đấu được.

----------


## hoahong102

090384222Bẩy Nhật thợ sửa CNC Fanuc, bán máy... tớ nghĩ là bạn nên thuê người có kinh nghiệm sẽ mất vài đến cả trục triệu, nhưng vấn đề nhanh chóng được giải quyết, vả lại được việc cho công ty, chi phí đó là ko đáng kể
có thể hỏi xơ qua biết đâu có hướng giải quyết

----------


## Ga con

Ngày xưa khi còn làm ở công ty cũ em làm cái xoay phôi tự động, giao tiếp với máy Hartford chỉ qua mỗi cái relay phun nước thôi (M3-M4-M5). Về sau dùng thêm lệnh M30 (nó xuất ra cái đèn báo finish, cho máy tiện e có làm mấy cái ben phóng phôi tự động cũng dùng tín hiệu này). Máy chạy hệ Fanuc 18M em không can thiệp được vào cả controller lẫn PLC nên chỉ giao tiếp được với những gì có sẵn. Các lệnh Mxx khác như bác Fanuc nói cũng không xuất tín hiệu ra (họ khóa hết, muốn dùng thì phải mở service).

Theo em bác nên:

- Thiết kế + chế tạo thiết bị gỡ sản phẩm (có thể nó cắt đứt rơi xuống máng rồi chỉ tháo cái cùi ra) và cấp phôi, giao tiếp với máy CNC qua lệnh M30 (input báo kết thúc chương trình từ máy CNC) và các tín hiệu nhả/kẹp phôi (output đến máy CNC), cycle start.

- Hệ điều khiển thiết bị cấp phôi chạy độc lập, khi có tín hiệu M30 từ CNC thì khởi động chương trình: tháo sản phẩm -> cấp phôi -> kẹp phôi -> báo hoàn thiện hoặc khởi động máy CNC chạy luôn (nên làm switch để chọn auto/manual). Còn điều khiển cái thiết bị cấp phôi này như nào thì hoặc bác có chuyên môn tự động hóa (tự làm) hoặc thuê người khác làm, theo e là không khó.

- Tìm, câu dây và vận hành thử.

Thực tế sản phẩm của bác hơi đặc thù chút, chứ mấy cái mà phôi dạng cây thì nhiều người khác và em cũng làm nhiều cái phóng phôi tự động rồi. Em chưa thấy cái sản phẩm của bác nó ra sao nên không tư vấn thêm được, nhưng bác đã có hệ thống lựa phôi OK rồi thì thuận lợi rất nhiều, theo em thì phần còn lại không khó.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, tungnguyen

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em thay M nào cũng output miền là mình viết ladder cho nó cụ gacon ạ

----------


## Ga con

E không chọc vào được cụ. Trên diagnostic nó chỉ cho xem chứ log rồi e không vọc được (hay đúng hơn là không biết  :Big Grin: ). Hồi nào chắc phải đi thỉnh giáo cụ vụ này ạ.
Cơ bản không dò được output nên e chỉ dùng cái nào có sẵn là đơn giản nhất, hơn nữa nhu cầu chỉ cần đến thế thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> E không chọc vào được cụ. Trên diagnostic nó chỉ cho xem chứ log rồi e không vọc được (hay đúng hơn là không biết ). Hồi nào chắc phải đi thỉnh giáo cụ vụ này ạ.
> Cơ bản không dò được output nên e chỉ dùng cái nào có sẵn là đơn giản nhất, hơn nữa nhu cầu chỉ cần đến thế thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


tất nhiên là nhu cầu sao thì mình làm vậy là hiệu quả nhất, nhưng đôi khi những trường hợp phức tạp, hoặc máy sẵn có hệ thống cấp dỡ phôi tự động mà ko có tài liệu kèm theo thì phải tìm hiểu vào hệ thống của nó mới dò ra lệnh nào, trở lại vấn đề của topic này , bác này chỉ hỏi chế ntn trong khi đó chẳng có thông tin máy? đk?phôi? sp ntn? bộ cấp phôi có sẵn có phù hợp với sp của bác ấy ko? chẳng khác nào ra tiệm thuốc bảo em bị đau bán cho em mấy viên thuốc

----------

